# nature zone worm guard???



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone ever tried nature zone worm guard? The pet stores carry it but one thing i noticed on the bottle....is that it doesn't say what animal its for.....just curious if the stuff is a waste or works like panacur. I was thinking about getting something to use regularly but maybe I should just buy some panacur. Any good online sources?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

no one? lol must not be a good product


----------

